# What's runnin in Navarre?



## FeedMeMore (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm going to do some Father's Day family fishing. I'm going to fish from shore , not sure if I'm going bayside or gulf. I will have a kayak for paddling bait out. What should I go for? Should I go to the gulf or the bay? No pier


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Go to the Gulf but go early because the beach will be crowded and the fish will bite better in the morning right at daylight. Sandfleas will get the pomps and shrimp will get a little bit of everything.


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Go out to Navarre beach but head west to the national seashore. You have to pay but it's well worth it.


----------



## FeedMeMore (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks, yeah I heard the national seashore was good. Any pomps over that way lately?


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Not sure, haven't fished the surf this year.


----------

